# refillable gas



## bentleysontour (Mar 27, 2017)

hi guys,

Bought our new motorhome and the dealer threw in two bottles of gas amongst a couple of other bits, ive found out that the gas are not refillable but the ones you have to swop. I didnt even know there was refillable gas bottles until reading this forum, well do be fair i knew jack sh1t before before this forum lol!. anyway he's added two bottles of refillable gas, including the gas, i think he called it 'lo gas' and its £1615.00, obviously i dont know anything at all, nut does this sound about right ?

thanks


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2017)

That sounds ridiculously expensive to me. Some Gas-lo prices here;

http://www.gaslowdirect.com/epages/.../Categories/Gaslow_Products/Gaslow_Refillable


----------



## saxonrosie (Mar 27, 2017)

Two 11kg refillable at autogas Thirsk £382.00 complete with fitting kit .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 27, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Bought our new motorhome and the dealer threw in two bottles of gas amongst a couple of other bits, ive found out that the gas are not refillable but the ones you have to swop. I didnt even know there was refillable gas bottles until reading this forum, well do be fair i knew ajack sh1t before before this forum lol!. anyway he's added two bottles of refillable gas, including the gas, i think he called it 'lo gas' and its £1615.00, obviously i dont know anything at all, nut does this sound about right ?
> 
> thanks



Total rip off !
Either do it yourself, £400.00 ish for twin bottle system or use a local installer who should charge approx 1/2 what you have been quoted.
Not local to you but I used these, give them a call for a price. You can overnight on their premises before / after your installation, they are experts in the field and have been used by numerous members.
Autogas Leisure 2000 Limited - Refillable Gas Solutions for Motorhomes


----------



## Val54 (Mar 27, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Bought our new motorhome and the dealer threw in two bottles of gas amongst a couple of other bits, ive found out that the gas are not refillable but the ones you have to swop. I didnt even know there was refillable gas bottles until reading this forum, well do be fair i knew jack sh1t before before this forum lol!. anyway he's added two bottles of refillable gas, including the gas, i think he called it 'lo gas' and its £1615.00, obviously i dont know anything at all, nut does this sound about right ?
> 
> thanks



Don't do it, that's a rip off. You can get two 11kg aluminium refillable bottles for around £580 plus fitting. That will save you weight and money. If you want, I can post a pic of the same setup on our Carthago.
Dave


----------



## hextal (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah, wot they all said. That price sounds beyond ridiculous.

I had a refillable underslung LPG tank fitted, plus crash sensor, internal monitor and all other bits for about a third of that price. And that was by a well regarded LPG specialist that a fair few on here have used, so that wasn't a dodgy back street price.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2017)

And I'll third them.

Excellent company to deal with.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes,I agree with all the folks that say that is too much,there is also the option of an underslung gas tank which would give you more storage space in the gas bottle locker.

I would get an aftermarket gas specialist to do the job,it will be a lot cheaper and a professional job.Autogas 2000 at Thirsk have an excellent reputation but may be too far to travel.

edit I have fourthed Autogas 2000


----------



## hextal (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok - so I'll 5th them. Very good bunch.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 27, 2017)

That is staggeringly expensive             :scared:           the dealer is seriously taking the p*ss         :mad2:


----------



## Val54 (Mar 27, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Don't do it, that's a rip off. You can get two 11kg aluminium refillable bottles for around £580 plus fitting. That will save you weight and money. If you want, I can post a pic of the same setup on our Carthago.
> Dave



I should have said ours came from Autogas too :wacko: that'll be sixth then 
Dave


----------



## jennyp19 (Mar 27, 2017)

Another vote for Alugas and Auto2000 at Thirsk - saves a huge amount of weight on payload. 
Well worth travelling and making a short break to get it fitted properly.


----------



## barryd (Mar 27, 2017)

I got a single 11kg Gaslow system fitted with a filler on the side so I dont need to open the locker.  £250 all in with a French / ITalian adaptor.  Had it eight years now and never looked back.  I decided a single one was enough as its so easy to top up.  Only been caught out a couple of times when we were parked up for several weeks but I had a backup 6kg Calor which I can just replace anywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Mar 27, 2017)

barryd said:


> ............................................................... I had a backup 6kg Calor which I can just replace anywhere.



You forgot to add ''in the UK''Barry.


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 27, 2017)

> Could he have said £615. That would be a more normal price



£615 will buy an awful lot of calor gas, if lifting the bottles in and out is within you physical means I really dont see the point, even if you full time  you would need to use a lot of gas to  save the £615.

My M/h will take 2x13kg calor bottles (although I only use one alongside  a 6kg backup) and a 13Kg bottle lasts about a year (about 4 months use mainly without hook up) so even though calor isnt available on the continent 26kgs of gas would last  ages.

BTW in the north of Scotland bottled calor is much easier to get than refill


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2017)

In your circumstances, I would take the 2 bottles he was going to throw in and get refillable fitted at a later date when they have run out.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 27, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Don't do it, that's a rip off. You can get two 11kg aluminium refillable bottles for around £580 plus fitting. That will save you weight and money. If you want, I can post a pic of the same setup on our Carthago.
> Dave



Dave that would be great, as i have that same model van, it might all start to make a bit of sense to me


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 27, 2017)

***** said:


> Just maybe, you misheard! Could he have said £615. That would be a more normal price!





NO definitely £1615.00 its on the invoice.....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2017)

Robmac said:


> In your circumstances, I would take the 2 bottles he was going to throw in and get refillable fitted at a later date when they have run out.




YEP, Totally agree whit above...
Silly Stupid Price in my opinion IF for a standard installation !.


----------



## vanmandan (Mar 27, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> NO definitely £1615.00 its on the invoice.....



another vote for Autogas 2000.......
might also consider an underslung 60 litre LPG tank......
they fitted mine for under £500.
they'll advise you on the best option.....
a real pleasure to deal with them.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 27, 2017)

thing is guys there in yorkshire and I'm in west sussex, would there be anyone down here that someone has used, otherwise i can see a trip to yorkshire coming on lol!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> thing is guys there in yorkshire and I'm in west sussex, would there be anyone down here that someone has used, otherwise i can see a trip to yorkshire coming on lol!



Have Motorhome,,Will Travel.
Enjoy & Squeeze in a meet !.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 27, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Have Motorhome,,Will Travel.
> Enjoy & Squeeze in a meet !.





I was hoping my first trip might of been more than getting the gas sorted! lol...


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> thing is guys there in yorkshire and I'm in west sussex, would there be anyone down here that someone has used, otherwise i can see a trip to yorkshire coming on lol!



Gas it are a similar company to Gaslow, and they have a large dealer network;

GAS IT Dealer, Approved & Trainied Dealer Map and contacts page. - GAS IT Leisure Gas Bottles, Gas Cylincers and Gas Tanks - Catering, Motorhome, Campervan, Caravan, Farrier and Road Repair Refillable Gas Solutions.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2017)

Robmac said:


> Gas it are a similar company to Gaslow, and they have a large dealer network;
> 
> GAS IT Dealer, Approved & Trainied Dealer Map and contacts page. - GAS IT Leisure Gas Bottles, Gas Cylincers and Gas Tanks - Catering, Motorhome, Campervan, Caravan, Farrier and Road Repair Refillable Gas Solutions.



I should add that I think they are a bit cheaper than Gaslow and you will get 5% discount for being a member of Wildcamping.


----------



## Val54 (Mar 27, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> Dave that would be great, as i have that same model van, it might all start to make a bit of sense to me



Ok, no problem, the first pic shows the external view with the filler point fitted into the skirt. The internal view shows it is a tight fit but you can get a twin 11kg system in. The third pic shows the top of the cylinder with the accurate gas level gauge. The same system is on eBay at the moment supplied by Autogas in Thirsk: 
Alugas 2016 MV Lightweight Refillable Motorhome LPG Twin Cylinder Bottle Kit | eBay
There must be a mobile gas fitter in your locality who could install it, or have a trip to Yorkshire!
Dave


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, I've got the 'Gasit Plus' 22lt bottle with Standard 6kg bottle as reserve.
Great system, Look around, Don't forget there are mobile gas fitters that will come & fit whatever you want, 'Caravan Medic' is just one mobile service franchise country wide I believe. I called them out to do my Habitation, Gas & Appliance checks last year in Luton I believe it was !.


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 27, 2017)

***** said:


> If you contact Autogas 2000, that have agents (suppliers and fitters) in  post parts of the country!
> You will save 7kg per cylinder off your payload, and that is so very very important!
> Incidentally, Autogas 2000 also sell steel cylinders and I think they are the same German cylinders as Gasit.
> But in the long run it is better to have aluminium!



That's what I did, I went there with the intention of getting a steel cylinder kit but after "feeling" the weight of them both I went with the Alugas. Their red steel bottles are the same as Gasit. Great company to deal with.

Regards,
Del


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 27, 2017)

Val54 said:


> Ok, no problem, the first pic shows the external view with the filler point fitted into the skirt. The internal view shows it is a tight fit but you can get a twin 11kg system in. The third pic shows the top of the cylinder with the accurate gas level gauge. The same system is on eBay at the moment supplied by Autogas in Thirsk:
> Alugas 2016 MV Lightweight Refillable Motorhome LPG Twin Cylinder Bottle Kit | eBay
> There must be a mobile gas fitter in your locality who could install it, or have a trip to Yorkshire!
> Dave




Thanks so much thats great. This site between you all as saved me thousands...


----------



## barryd (Mar 27, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> You forgot to add ''in the UK''Barry.



Yes of course but i never take the Calor into Europe as its so easy to fill up the Gaslow, at least in the countries we frequent and I never stay more than a week in one place.  A full one in summer in Europe can last six weeks.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 28, 2017)

my 22kg/44ltr gaslo system cost me £370 i filled up yesterday for the first time in 5weeks here in spain 33ltrs €21 two bottles exchanged in the uk would have been £50 at least , it's not just the economics of it though i am using the same bottles here that i did in italy, france, Portugal, and the u.k. no faffing about with connections/regulators etc a couple of adaptors and its just like filling the car when you get used to it ,


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Refillable Gas*



rugbyken said:


> my 22kg/44ltr gaslo system cost me £370 i filled up yesterday for the first time in 5weeks here in spain 33ltrs €21 two bottles exchanged in the uk would have been £50 at least , it's not just the economics of it though i am using the same bottles here that i did in italy, france, Portugal, and the u.k. no faffing about with connections/regulators etc a couple of adaptors and its just like filling the car when you get used to it ,



Hi
If you go down the refillable route be sure to invest in an external filler point. Many French and Italian garages will throw a wobbly if they see you start to open a gas locker to fill up.


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 28, 2017)

barge1914 said:


> Hi
> If you go down the refillable route be sure to invest in an external filler point. Many French and Italian garages will throw a wobbly if they see you start to open a gas locker to fill up.



So I'm guessing an external filling point wouldnt of been part of the costs of what i have had ? This would be extra would it? And would the same people who fit the gas be able to do that also?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> So I'm guessing an external filling point wouldnt of been part of the costs of what i have had ? This would be extra would it? And would the same people who fit the gas be able to do that also?



They will be able to do that for you and it doesn't cost a lot more to have that option.

Just make sure you specify that you want an external filler cap when you order.


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> So I'm guessing an external filling point wouldnt of been part of the costs of what i have had ? This would be extra would it? And would the same people who fit the gas be able to do that also?



The item on eBay I posted yesterday includes the external filling kit.
Dave


----------



## Val54 (Mar 28, 2017)

Val54 said:


> The item on eBay I posted yesterday includes the external filling kit.
> Dave



Sorry, meant to add that your fitter will be able to drill the skirt and fit the external point. Don't let him drill the gas door, there is not enough room.
Dave


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 28, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> NO definitely £1615.00 its on the invoice.....[/QUOTE surely got to be a typo


----------



## barryd (Mar 29, 2017)

The company that fitted my Gaslow fitted the filler on the side at no extra cost.  Took him all of five minutes.  Its right what has been said.  All the problems reported in both the UK and mainland Europe regarding refusal to fill up have been from people opening Gas lockers.  Ive still had a few come out and check and even one or two that tried to refuse me filling but when I showed them the filler on the side they backed down.  Some people even put Autogas stickers on.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Bought our new motorhome and the dealer threw in two bottles of gas amongst a couple of other bits, ive found out that the gas are not refillable but the ones you have to swop. I didnt even know there was refillable gas bottles until reading this forum, well do be fair i knew jack sh1t before before this forum lol!. anyway he's added two bottles of refillable gas, including the gas, i think he called it 'lo gas' and its *£1615.00,* obviously i dont know anything at all, nut does this sound about right ?
> 
> thanks


    HOW MUCH ???????????   having a laugh.......   What a shyster ....

Using refillables bottles involves having a new gas system installed in the van - by the likes of Gaslo or Gasit - two professional firms who change your Calor  bottles over to LPG bottles which  will enable you to fill up your gasbottles  with LPG at petrol stations at much less than half  the cost of exchanging calor bottles.  Your dealer is taking the mick BIG TIME  -  just say NO  .....

My gasit system cost about £400   ....... 

Use the standard bottles that are in the van for the time being....  its not an urgent thing you need to do right now.....


----------



## Trompete (Mar 29, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Bought our new motorhome and the dealer threw in two bottles of gas amongst a couple of other bits, ive found out that the gas are not refillable but the ones you have to swop. I didnt even know there was refillable gas bottles until reading this forum, well do be fair i knew jack sh1t before before this forum lol!. anyway he's added two bottles of refillable gas, including the gas, i think he called it 'lo gas' and its £1615.00, obviously i dont know anything at all, nut does this sound about right ?
> 
> thanks



far too expensive...autogas 2000 fitted 2 11kg cylinders for less than half that, and now charges us 50p per litre. How can Calor justify their charge ?


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

Trompete said:


> far too expensive...autogas 2000 fitted 2 11kg cylinders for less than half that, and now charges us 50p per litre. How can *Calor* justify their charge ?




i think this is the dealer trying to con bentley  knowing she is a newbie.....   he does not know she has the POWER of WC behind her does he !!!!!


----------



## mikigough (Mar 29, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> NO definitely £1615.00 its on the invoice.....



Was he wearing a mask?.

Mickey.


----------



## mikigough (Mar 29, 2017)

bentleysontour said:


> thing is guys there in yorkshire and I'm in west sussex, would there be anyone down here that someone has used, otherwise i can see a trip to yorkshire coming on lol!



I picked up my new motorhome last Thursday, Friday morning drove down to Bristol (3 1/2hrs) to get 11kg & 6kg gasit for £365 fitted. £70 for fuel, can't be bad.

Mickey.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

Is the madman dealer telling you that there is no gas system in this brand new van as sold -  and that a gaslo system needs to be paid for as an extra for £1200 ???    EVERY new van will have a basic gas bottle system  (probably including a hob maybe an oven maybe a hot water heater as well)  in it as part of the price. - which will be perfectly satisfactory.  

 He is trying to upsell you.  




If you do decide on an LPG system  -   it is possible to buy the gaslo kit online, have it delivered and then find someone local to fit it for you -  is there anyone on here from your neck of the woods who has knowledge of a good gas guy?

As i said before  you don't need to do everything at once .....


----------



## mikigough (Mar 29, 2017)

Contact Us

Get Gas      Refillables
155 West Street
Bedminster
Bristol
BS3 3PN
01179537000
0800 071 7001
sales@getgas.co.u


Mickey.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 29, 2017)

mikigough said:


> I picked up my new motorhome last Thursday, Friday morning drove down to Bristol (3 1/2hrs) to get 11kg & 6kg gasit for £365 fitted. £70 for fuel, can't be bad.
> 
> Mickey.



miki  where did you go ?


----------



## bentleysontour (Mar 29, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i think this is the dealer trying to con bentley  knowing she is a newbie.....   he does not know she has the POWER of WC behind her does he !!!!!



Exactly haha!


----------



## mikigough (Mar 29, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> miki  where did you go ?



Delicagirl, I posted the address, Bristol.

Mickey.


----------



## andyjanet (Mar 29, 2017)

If you do decide on an LPG system  -   it is possible to buy the gaslo kit online, have it delivered and then find someone local to fit it for you -  is there anyone on here from your neck of the woods who has knowledge of a good gas guy?

Delicious I am just up the road �� From bentleys


----------

